# WTB: Specialized Turbo Levo FSR Comp, Sz Large



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

This will replace our stolen bike.

Anyone selling?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> This will replace our stolen bike.
> 
> Anyone selling?


Went to our LBS, told the owner about the theft, he took pity on us and sold us a new bike with a discount. I guess it pays to buy local.

We are expecting a red fatty fsr comp late next week


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

That red one is super nice looking. Have fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

